# Grand Forks Boys step up



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Those of you from GF. I would like to meet :beer: and then have a follow up meeting with our legislatators. I happen to know a couple of them fairly well and be willing to help arange this. Send me a private or post here.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd be interested ??? I have more time now. I'd like to meet all from the area. We have to get together - This is a great idea ! Some where we can talk & not be crowded & rushed ???

I talk more in person than I do online :roll: :wink:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Where are the rest of the Forkers ??? Zogman & I are planning a meeting :beer: - I hate wearing my Kevlar vest :roll: so were keeping the time & date & where TOP Secret :wink:

PM either of us (*???*)


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm all down for a GF 'Roundup'...that is if Fetch has an extra vest for me! :lol:

Check your PM's. :wink:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Come on RedLabel ??? We won't bite :roll: :wink: You can be YODA ???


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Meeting at the Hub 5:30pm Wednesday, November 20th,2002. Discussion to center on priorities to present to our local legislators regarding the future of ND Hunting and way of life.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I will do my best to get there. I do have something going on a little earlier, but will try and step it up so I can get over there.


----------

